
Looking for Volunteers to Build Covid19 App - justinzollars
I&#x27;m looking for volunteers to help build a COVID19 App. Any help would be awesome including, legal, design, project management, engineering, systems and funding.<p>Version 1 (web app):<p>1. Sign up with email and invite friends via email. 
2. Each day, poll users (through email) for symptoms:
  - ask people to take poll:
    - Do they have a fever?
    - Experiencing shortness of breath?
    - Do they have a cough?
    - Other flu like symptoms
3. If they have any of those symptoms email their friends and provide Government recommended advice
4. Ideally in the future, connect the user with a test<p>V2 native app:<p>1. Allow businesses to print out a unique barcode
2. Users would scan those barcodes when they enter a place
3. If a person reports COVID symptoms who visited the business, email the business, and others who visited the business after that person
======
mtmail
Add your project to [https://helpwithcovid.com/](https://helpwithcovid.com/)
(maybe it's already listed, I didn't know exactly what to search for).

~~~
justinzollars
[https://helpwithcovid.com/projects/158](https://helpwithcovid.com/projects/158)

